# 7 week old crying fits. Stiffens whole body???



## tuckie27

My 7 week old is a generally happy baby. Don't get me wrong, she has 'bad days' & we've been through a couple of growth spurts. Last night and all today however she was inconsolable :( She didn't want to nurse or sleep and usually the boob is the only thing that always works. Last night she was fighting at the boob even. My question is about her body posturing though...she looked like she was in pain physically (I think it might have been her tummy) she was stretching her body out straight and was very rigid, like a board and she kept stiffening her legs and elongating her whole body while she wailed and shook her head. Any ideas? My instinct was that its a tummy related problem. I didn't really eat anything different than I have been though :shrug:


----------



## CMarie

Colic maybe? Here's a good link with causes, symptoms, etc: https://naturallyhealthykids.ca/feature-3/


----------



## Hopefulgirlie

My baby girl used to do exactly the same thing when her reflux started up. She had silent reflux though..... None of the usual vomiting so it wasn't immediately obvious. 
I used to find hers worsened as the day went on and her tummy became fuller. She used to stiffen like a plank after her feeds and just scream.
I took her to the dr and he started her on infant gaviscon and we noticed a change almost straight away.
Apart from the screaming her only other symptom was a really rumbling tummy and very occasionally a small amount of clear vomit. The Dr explained this was pure stomach acid and must have been burning her throat really badly.
The gaviscon kept it in check until around 4.5 months when we started giving baby rice and purees before a milk feed to lay on top of the stomach acid and keep it settled.... This was on Drs advice only though as 6 months is suggested age for solids.
Definitely worth a chat with your doc though as it can be really traumatising for them.

Good luck to you and LO x x


----------



## scottiejunior

My little girl did this exact same thing and I think it was trapped wind- we tried infacol and didn't really help much and then tried gripe water which saved us!! She was like a different baby and did massive burps after feeding.


----------



## tuckie27

I'm going to get some gripe water at the drugstore today. I have read about silent reflux but I'm not convinced its that. Could be though. I'm going to try the gripe water first and see if we see a difference. If not, I'm going to ask the Dr about reflux at her appt next week. Thanks for the insight ladies :)


----------



## Sunshine12

Sounds like colic to me. Daisy had it and did the same thing. I was BF too. 

We tried dentinox, gripe water, infacol, colocynthe crystals and none of them worked. I stopped BF because I couldnt handle it anymore and saw a dietician who put us on colief and carobel milk thickner for her formula and within about 2 weeks or so she was like a different baby and it was cured (Im not suggesting you stop BF of course. You can still use colief whilst BF, its just a bit of a faff.) You can get colief via doctor. xx


----------



## Bellybump89

My baby has done this from day one. She has GERD. She hates bedtime and naptime. I have to fight her to sleep all day long. Have you tried limiting the amount of dairy you eat? That might help her out some. Just tossing ideas around !


----------



## corgankidd

7 weeks was the hardest time for my lo. He has always struggled a little with tummy problems, but was easily consolable, especially with the boob. However, at 7 weeks he suddenly was screaming constantly and none of my tricks were working. I ended up having to leave my inlaws in the middle of xmas dinner because he was screaming like he was in immense pain, it was horrific. It continued for about a week but by 9 weeks he was super happy again. I think between 6-8 weeks the digestive system is going through something that is hard on babies. Wait it out and hopefully it will pass soon. Gripe water and infant fennel tea became my best friends during that time!


----------

